# Were you ever a TC lurker?



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Were you a lurker before you joined TC?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

No, I found the forum with google and I immediately joined.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

No! 
Tan-tan-tan-taaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I looked at several classical music forums and quickly decided TC was my preferred forum. I then joined immediately, and I've been thrilled with that choice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

No! I do not lurk anywhere.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

No? However I lurk on Doctor Who forums and book reading sites etc.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

No, liked the format right away.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

aleazk said:


> No, I found the forum with google and I immediately joined.


Nous aussi! 
And now TC is lurking in our lives, daily...


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm the only ex-lurker (so far)...

No idea how long I lurked for, my memory isn't so good. I don't think it was for that long though.


----------



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, of course!
How could I have joined if I wasn't a lurker then, anyway?


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes. Well often I would randomly google classical music related questions and then this website would come up as the first result. I probably did this on-and-off for about two years before finally getting round to join myself!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

For anyone who likes the 'sound of his own voice', lurking is quite unsatisfactory.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't answer this because the title question and the question raised in the OP are two different things.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

No, I didn't lurk for a moment! As far as I remember, as soon as I found the website...I posted my first post!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No? However I lurk on Doctor Who forums and book reading sites etc.


Join them! 

(200000 characters)


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> Well often I would randomly google classical music related questions and then this website would come up as the first result.


that's how I found the site as well. I joined right away. I sometimes lurk before logging in for the day, though


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Never lurked but I remember being shy about posting and certainly didn't think about starting any threads for a while...until it was something 'important' enough.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I had been a lurker for about a year and learned a lot, before I finally felt I wanted to add a few words of my own to TC's highly educational conversation.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Never lurked but I remember being shy about posting and certainly didn't think about starting any threads for a while...until it was something 'important' enough.


Had to have been about a pianist (can't figure which one).


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I lurked for a while - it helped me in developing my knowledge, given I first came here as someone with perhaps four CDs in my collection. Couldn't very well have contributed much then.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

kv466 said:


> Never lurked but I remember being shy about posting and certainly didn't think about starting any threads for a while...until it was something 'important' enough.


I came on because of a violin concerto by Mozart that I did not know, but then I saw the composers' forum.... 

I posted a thread right away, no problem, but the real challenge was replying to posts.... There was so much _Mahler...._ :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I voted no, but I suppose that's not entirely accurate because I lurk now.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

Just like *Winterreisender*, I would search classical music related questions all the time and TC was one of the first results nearly every time. After a while I finally decided to join.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I ............... forget....


----------

